# Makrelenangeln



## Pickerfan (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte ende Juni das erstemal Makrelenangeln vom Kutter machen. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?
Danke im voraus


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

-200gr. Rute ca. 300cm
-Stationärrolle
-35er monofile Schnur
-Weiße Feederpaternoster aber meistens beißen die eh auf alles was da so im Wasser hängt
- 200gr. Gewichte schnell sinkend oder schnelle Pilker
- Genügend Kühlboxen und die Fische rechtzeitig versorgen
- Eis z.B Wasser in Tetra Packs einfrieren
- Tabletten gegen Seekrankheit
- wasserfeste Klamotten die auch ruhig mal eingesaut werden können
- Tuch oder Handtuch
-....

Ich würde versuchen erst möglich spät im Juli rauszufahren, da sind die Erfolgsaussichten meist höher. Deine Montage bis zum Grund ablassen und dann alle wasserschichten langsam nach oben mit leichten Pilkbewegungen langsam absuchen.
Beim ablassen der Montage möglichst die Sehne zwischen den Fingern ablaufen lassen, dass du die Bisse spürst. Hat ein Fisch gebissen dann dort die Montage weiterbelassen meist beißen noch andere hinterher!
Immer den Nachbarn im auge behalten und im Speziellen seine Sehne so lassen sich oft Verhedderungen vermeiden!

Viel Spass auf der Tour von wo aus fährst Du denn raus?


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hi Jelle,

wollte gestern mit der Zufriedenheit fahren (Rostock)
Leider z.Z. ausser Dienst.
War aber mit 17 Dorsche mit einem anderen Kutter erfolgreich...
Wie ist der Status mit Makrelen:
Sind schon welche da?
Wann willst Du denn los, bin eventuell dabei.

Gruß aus Franken....


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

@freibadwirt
Ich habe noch nichts gehört von den Büsumern aber die fahren wohl seit letzter Woche raus! Ich werde dann mal ne Tour Ende Juni anstreben!!! Würde mich freuen dann auch mal kennenzulernen!


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hi Jelle,

Rausreißer ist gerade hier, und wir haben 4 Stunden lang am Altmühlsee erfolglos dem Schuppenwild nachgestellt, hier ist Dauerregen 

Wir sagen schöne Grüße an den Norden..
und bis bald mal..#h #h


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Jo bis dann! Schönen Gruß an Raußreißer. Bei uns strahlt der Mond!!!


----------



## Nobbi K. (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hi,

Jelle hat für das Makrelenangeln eigentlich schon alles geklärt. Ich kann aber noch empfehlen, Draht mitzunehmen, damit die Rute während der Fahrt an der Reeling festgemacht werden kann. Man kann aber auch schon extra Rutenbänder für die Reeling kaufen (ist aber für einmal nicht nötig).
Wenn vorher bekannt ist, dass hoher Seegang ist, würde ich auch Bänder oder Expander mitnehmen, um die Klamotten (Eimer, Kühlbox etc.) zu "verankern", da sie sonst auf dem Kutter hin- und herrutschen.

Ich fahre selber am 20. Juni von Holland (Schevening) aus auf Makrele. Einige Kollegen sagen aber, der Zeitpunkt ist zu früh (würde sich auch mit der Aussage von Jelle decken). Kann nur hoffen, dass es in der nächsten Zeit richtig warm wird, dann sollen die Makrelen da sein.

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Spaß auf deiner Fahrt

Gruss
Nobbi


----------



## Aalvater (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo Jelle, ich habe gerade die Info über das Makrelenangel von Schevenig gelesen.
War sehr hilfreich. Hab dazu noch ne Frage, ich fahre Anfang August.Um welch Zeit sollte man morgens dort sein um noch aufs Boot zu kommen. In Heiligenhafen ist das gegen 
3 Uhr morgen wenn man einen guten Platz möchte !?

Gruß Lars|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

also ich wüßte nich das die Ostsee gut für Makrelen ist ...   |kopfkrat  oder doch ????
lohnt sich ne Kutterfahrt auf der Ostsee ???  #c
solltest dich lieber an die Nordseeküste halten....
wir machen ne tour von Büsum aus am 31.07.
boardie Dorsch888 hat z.B. am 24.07.noch ein paar Plätze frei..... guckst du *hier  #h
*im Kieler Hafen an der Schleuse vom NOK werden mal ein paar Makrelen gefangen, aber die kommen wohl auch durchn NOK von der Nordsee   |kopfkrat


----------



## Aalvater (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo Jörg,
will ja auch nach Scheveningen Holland. Das ist die Nordsee.

Gruß Lars


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

ah soooooooo....weil ich Depp Heiligenhafen gelesen habe  |supergri|supergri|supergri
die meisten starten hier von Büsum aus...  |wavey:


----------



## Lotte (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

@ pickerfan: du hast post!!!


----------



## Aalvater (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Würde ich ja auch, ist aber 300 km weiter von mir zu Hause aus. Wohne bei Dortmund.
Meine halbe Verwandschaft wohnt zwar in Bordesholm, da bin ich aber selten.
Was kostet ne Fahrt von Büsum aus ?
Gr. Lars
|wavey:


----------



## Aalvater (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

So, mach jetzt schluß, schaue Morgen mal wieder rein !
#h Lars


----------



## leuchtturm (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Moin, 

ich fahre am Freitag nach Oostende / Belgien zum Makrelenangeln. 
Hat jemand von Euch schon gehört, ob etwas dort unten läuft?


----------



## Breez (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Ich fahre am 14.8 von Büsum aus los zum Makrelenangeln! Würde michf reuen, wenn ihr vorher Berichte schreiben würdet, wenn ihr dort auch draußen ward!


----------



## Aalvater (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo Leute, kann mir denn nun jemand sagen, was eine Ausfahrt von Büsum aus kostet.

Und was kann man für Tabletten bei Seekrankheit nehmen ?

Bis jetzt nur auf der Ostsee gewesen, dort sind die Wellen meist nicht so schlimm.

Fahre jetzt am 05.08.05 nach Scheveningen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Büsum=33Euronen


----------



## Aalvater (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Besten Dank Dorsch888 !:m 

Der Aalvater



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Büsum=33Euronen


----------



## Wulli (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*



			
				Aalvater schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, kann mir denn nun jemand sagen, was eine Ausfahrt von Büsum aus kostet.
> 
> Und was kann man für Tabletten bei Seekrankheit nehmen ?
> 
> ...


 
Moin, Lars,

wenn Du Schwierigkeiten mit dem Seegang bekommst, empfehle ich Dir "Superpep Forte" die bekommst Du in der Apotheke ohne Rezept. Vorteil ist, dass Du sie erst nimmst, wenn es so weit ist, und Dir schlecht wird. Du bekommst so ein komisches "taubes" Gefühl im Mund und Du schmeckst nicht mehr alles, aber sie helfen. Wenn Du bei der Abfahrt schon profilaktisch eine kaust (es sind Kaugummis) dann kann Dir eigentlich nichts passieren.

Viel Spaß

Wulli


----------



## Trout03 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Ich fahre jetzt am Samsta. Ich werd danach mal ein paar Infos durchgeben.


----------



## Aalvater (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo Wulli, besten Dank für den Tip.
Werde ich mitnehmen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Aalvater (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo Trout03, wo hin fährst Du denn ??
Lars


----------



## thorsto (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
ich wollte am 23.07 nach Scheveningen und eigentlich auf Makrelen gehen.Was kann man denn da sonst so fangen.Ich gehe das erste Mal an der Nordsee angeln.Könnte mir einer Tipps bzw. ne kleine Liste geben womit ich da zurecht komme. Rute,Rolle und Schnur habe ich schon und dann verliessen sie ihn auch schon....z.B. was für Pilker brauche ich oder diese Padanostra(oder wie man das schreibt).

Gruß Totto


----------



## Tyron (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

@ Aalvater: 

Trout fährt sicherlich nach Büsum...


@ thortsto: 

Vorweg erstmal: Mit Scheveningen machst du garantiert nichts falsch!
Und nun zu deiner Frage: Pilker kannste eigentlich gleich zu Hause lassen, die werden dir nur Unglück mit deinen Angelnachbarn bereiten, da durch das Taumeln der Pilker diese nie genau gerade zum Grund gehen. Es sei denn, du spekulierst noch auf den ein oder anderen Dorsch, dann ist der Pilker doch nicht so verkehrt. 
Aber eigentlich sind normale Bleie zwischen 150 und 300 gramm völlig ausreichend!
Mit den P-A-T-E-R-N-O-S-T-E-R-N ist das immer so ne Sache. Wenn man voll im Schwarm steht ist die Farbe der Fliegen eigentlich egal. Dann kannste auch fast ne Wurst mit einknüpfen Wichtig ist bloß, dass du mehrere Paternoster immer sofort einsatzbereit hast. Ich häng mir während der Fahrt zu den Angelplätzen immer gleich 3-5 Ersatzpaternoster an die Rehling, damit ich bei einer Verhedderung nicht stundenlang die Vorfächer auseinandertüddeln musss. 

Hoffe, ich konnte dir ein büschen weiterhelfen.


----------



## thorsto (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
jo super danke.dann mache ich das mal so...Was für ne Größe bei den Paternostern ist denn gut und gibt es auch eine verschiedene Anzahl an Haken bei den Dingern.Wenn ja welche soll ich am Besten für Makrelen nehmen.Ich werde mir einfach mal 3 Pilker holen...wieviel Gramm sollten die denn haben?(Vielleicht gibt es ja nen Dorsch) 
Gruß Thorsto


----------



## Aalvater (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo Thorsto,
die Info hat mir auch geholfen.
Wann muß mann in Schev. sein um nen guten Platz zu bekommen ?
Und welche sind das ?
Habe gelesen in Schev. werden die Kutter immer gleich in die Drift gelegt und so 
gibt es angeblich eine Deppen und eine Angler Seite.#c 
Hat wohl was mit dem Schatten zu tun.
Grus Lars Aalvater


----------



## Tyron (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

@ thorsto:

Die Hakengröße ist nicht so entscheidend. Hauptsache nicht zuuuu klein, sonst schlucken die Minithune sofort tief. Es gibt Paternoster mit 3, 4, 5 und 6 Haken. Drei reichen eigentlich aus. Ich sag dir: Drei Großmakrelen auf einmal und das ein paar mal hintereinander... Allerdings kannste auch mit 4 oder 5 Haken fischen. Hängt halt von deiner Ausdauer, bzw. Muskelkraft ab . 
Wenn du dann doch mit Pilks fischen willst, nehme welche, die mindestens so schwer sind, wie die Bleie. 
Wie gesagt, ich würd dir aber davon abraten...


----------



## thorsto (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
ok danke für die Hilfe.@ Aalvater ...Ich gehe das erste Mal Makrelen angeln.Kann nix dazu sagen
Gruß Thorsto


----------



## Aalvater (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo Tyron,
kannst du mir weiterhelfen ?

Wann muß mann in Schev. sein um nen guten Platz zu bekommen ?
Und welche sind das ?
Habe gelesen in Schev. werden die Kutter immer gleich in die Drift gelegt und so 
gibt es angeblich eine Deppen und eine Angler Seite.#c 
Hat wohl was mit dem Schatten zu tun.
Grus Lars Aalvater


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo liebe Mini-Thun-Freunde,

ich würde auch gerne einmal nach Schevening zum Makrelenzuppeln fahren. Hat jemand von Euch eine genaue Anschrift / Adresse, wo man einen Platz reservieren kann? Oder kann man auch auf blauen Dunst hinfahren, wenn man ausreichend früh im Hafen ankommt? Irgendwie habe ich im www nichts gefunden, ausser Reiseberichten und das Schevening wohl bei Den Haag liegt. 

Das hier ist für Neueinsteiger im Makrelenbereich leseswert, schaut mal:

http://www.dorschfestival.de/geschichten/otti_books/makrelenfischen.htm

Danke!!!


----------



## Tyron (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

@ Aalvater:

Also direkt von Schveningen raus auf die Nordsee bin ich auch noch nicht.
Ist halt ne ganz schöne Strecke aus, bis man von hier ganz oben aus Schleswig-Holstein da unten ist.
Ich fahre entweder von Büsum aus oder mit nem Privatboot raus. Nach Büsum fahr ich allerhöchstens ne Dreiviertelstunde und momentan fängt man wohl überall mehr als genug...
Aber zu deiner Frage(n): Prinzipiell ist es meiner Meinung nach so, dass, wenn man wirklich mitten im Schwarm steht, überall gleich gut gefangen wird. Vielleicht werden am Bug/Heck 10, 20 oder 30 Fische mehr gefangen, aber bei den Makrelenmängen, die dann rauskommen ist das wirklich nur noch ein ganz kleiner Anteil.
Mit der Drift verhält man sich genauso, wie beim Dorschangeln: Bei Abdrift einfach nur runterlassen, bei Andrift n bischen werfen (soweit das mit den schweren bleien geht) oder so gut es geht unter der Rutenspitze anglen. Am Bug und Heck haste halt immer den Vorteil, dass der "Tannenbaum" in nem schönen Halbkreis driftet und damit ne schön große Wasserfläche absucht.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es ne "Deppen-" und ne "Anglerseite" gibt.
Und zu deiner letzten, bzw. ersten Frage: Um nen "guten" Platz zu bekommen, mussste eigentlich schon mitten in der Nacht, besser noch am Vortag am Kutter sein. 
Es kann allerdings auch sein (das weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht genau), dass man in Scheveningen auch Plätze reservieren kann. In Büsum ist dies nämlich möglich und auch eine recht gute Sache, wie ich finde.

Wenn du noch irgendwelche Fragen hast, immer raus damit.


----------



## Bodo (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*



			
				stefanhoffmann7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Mini-Thun-Freunde,
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich im www nichts gefunden, ausser Reiseberichten und das Schevening wohl bei Den Haag liegt.
> 
> ...


 
Dann guck mal hier. 
Da kannst du auf jeden Fall auch Plätze vorbestellen.
Wir haben auch schon für Ende Juli gebucht.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

@ Bodo, 

danke für den Tipp! Ich studiere derzeit in Russland (ihr habt richtig gelesen, im wilden Osten!) und komme bald für ein paar Wochen nach Deutschland in die Heimat.  Ich würde sooooo gerne einmal zum Makrelen fischen fahren, jedoch ist Schevingen 10 Stunden pro Tour von mir entfernt  , ich wohne bei Berlin. 

@ Tyron,

weisst Du das aus sicherer Quelle, dass es momentan mit den überall Makrelen gut läuft? ( Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit soll es ja sehr bescheiden gewesen sein, deswegen bin ich es letztes Jahr nicht rausgefahren.) Dann würde es für mich Sinn machen, nach Büsum zu fahren, das ist für mich die  halbe Strecke (5 Stunden).

Danke und Grüsse aus Krasnodar (östlich vom Schwarzen Meer, vor dem Kaukasus)

Ach so, Falls jemand billig Tropfenbleie für Makrelen braucht, mailen. 

Hab letztes Jahr mit einer Bleigussform und Wirbeln so viele gebastelt, die verangele ich in 10 Jahren nicht...habs ja bis jetzt nicht einmal geschafft, selbst auf Makrele zu fahren. Gewichte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, u.a. 100, 150  200 Gramm.


Stefan


----------



## Tyron (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

@ Stefan: 

Also, wenn du mit "sicherer Quelle" beispielsweise den direkten Kontakt zum Kapitän meinst, muss ich dich enttäuschen. Bisher hab ich allerdings von 3 Touren in den letzten zwei Wochen von Bekannten gehört, die mehr als genug fingen und halt hier im AB von den Boardies, die wohl auch schon alle ganz gut was gezogen haben.
Werd mich die Tage auf jeden Fall auch nochmal bei den beiden Kutterkapitänen der Büsumer Makrelenkutter erkundigen.
 Ich werds auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Wochen, wenn ich denn noch nen freien Platz ergattern kann, auch nochmal probieren. 

Das mit den selbstgegossenen Bleien hört sich doch schonmal sehr interessant an...


----------



## Lotte (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

moin-moin,

ich bin gestern mal ganz kurzentschlossen vor die inseln gefahren!!!! habe 2 stunden gesucht und nichts gefunden. die sicht war nich die beste um möwen zu finden. ich hoffe, daß es nur daran lag. habe dann an verschiedenen stellen mal auf verdacht gefischt. außer 4 grundmakrelen und einem schönen knurrhahn konnte ich aber leider nichts verhaften.

hat aber mal wieder spaß gemacht über die nordsee zu brettern :q:q:q.


----------



## hudasch (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Hallo. Wie sieht es denn mit den Makrelen in Norddeich und vor Nordderney aus. Hat dort schon jemand erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Tyron (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

hudasch, hast post...


----------



## Chrisi04 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

Fahre nächste Woche Sonntag von Bensersiel, hat jmd einen Plan wie es da aussieht?
Am 02.07 war ne Gruppe von uns von Bensersiel los und da waren die Fänge wohl mehr oder weniger bescheiden, nur vereinzelt welche.


----------



## Gizmo01 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

#6 Makrelen in der Ostsee !

Appenrader Bucht, 10.07.2005, in 2 Stunden 18 Makrelen !
Die Makrele war mal der "Brotfisch" der Berufsfischer in der Ostsee, ist zwar hundert Jahre her, aber es scheint so, dass wieder nennenswerte Makrelenfänge möglich sind.


----------



## Lotte (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*



			
				hudasch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo. Wie sieht es denn mit den Makrelen in Norddeich und vor Nordderney aus. Hat dort schon jemand erfahrung gemacht?



moin-moin,

schaue mal hier!!!!


----------



## Tyron (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Makrelenangeln*

@ gizmo:

Das ja mal ne sehr interessante Info... Danke!


----------

